# Berkshires Mtn biking



## HowieT2 (May 8, 2012)

maybe I'm just missing something, but I havent been able to find mtn biking trails in the berkshires.  My in-laws live up there near the MA-CT border, and so I am desperate to get out and ride when I'm up there.  I've checked online (singletracks), called the bike shop in Great Barrington, the state parks and come up empty handed.  How can this be?


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> maybe I'm just missing something, but I havent been able to find mtn biking trails in the berkshires.  My in-laws live up there near the MA-CT border, and so I am desperate to get out and ride when I'm up there.  I've checked online (singletracks), called the bike shop in Great Barrington, the state parks and come up empty handed.  How can this be?



What's up, How?  There are some up in that area:

http://www.berkshirenemba.org/Berkshire%20NEMBA%20Pittsfield%20State%20Forest%20Resource%20Management%20Plan%20Inputs.pdf

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-massachusetts/pls_4554_918crx.aspx


----------



## HowieT2 (May 8, 2012)

marcski said:


> What's up, How?  There are some up in that area:
> 
> http://www.berkshirenemba.org/Berkshire%20NEMBA%20Pittsfield%20State%20Forest%20Resource%20Management%20Plan%20Inputs.pdf
> 
> http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-massachusetts/pls_4554_918crx.aspx



Thanks, that's up near pittsfield which is about an hour drive from where I'm looking.  it's totally bizarre but I can't find anything decent near the CT border.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 10, 2012)

it's unbelievable.  there is really nothing of any redeeming value in the berkshires.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> it's unbelievable.  there is really nothing of any redeeming value in the berkshires.



You'd think there has to be something!  They must be keeping it a secret..


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2012)

I found this, it's kinda old so I don't know how relevant it is

http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail/166/mt_washington_state_forest


----------



## HowieT2 (May 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I found this, it's kinda old so I don't know how relevant it is
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail/166/mt_washington_state_forest



Thanks.  I'll give it a shot and report back.  but the lack of trails in a "mountain" range is astonishing.  I dont want to cast dispersions, but I think its says something about what kind of people live there and/or vacation there.


----------



## marcski (May 10, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> Thanks.  I'll give it a shot and report back.  but the lack of trails in a "mountain" range is astonishing.  I dont want to cast dispersions, but I think its says something about what kind of people live there and/or vacation there.



Make sure your wife and her parents don't read AZ, How. .


----------



## HowieT2 (May 10, 2012)

marcski said:


> Make sure your wife and her parents don't read AZ, How. .



no worries about the wife and F my in-laws for moving there


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 11, 2012)

Try finding Motorcycle trails! That's even tougher! I am an active member of our local club (Berkshire Trail Riders - Offroad & Onroad Motorcycle Club) and we are the main care takers within the Tolland State Forest. We maintain all of the trails within the State Forest for all user groups (Horses, ORV's, Mountain Bikes, Hikers etc.). With no thanks or help to/from the state, DCR we go out and maintain these trails for all of 10-15 miles...

What we have done is become very active within our riding communities (near the TSF) and have gained access to a lot of private property. Many of these trails are just used for our events, but we have access on some properties for riding exclusively anytime we want as the State is not giving anything back to us besides the 10-15 miles we already have to maintain. 

So off my rant... Here is some help. The Granville State Forest has trails, but none really actually connect to each other. In this area is a lot of property that is owned by MDC. Many of the trails are listed on the maps for the GSF, are actually on MDC that are a bit longer. Not single track, but tote road style. You can try the TSF, but its not mountain-bike freindly IMO. There is the Granville Gorge that has a couple trails as well. Then there is a place within Granville/Westfield I can PM you about if you wish. Not sure of the legality. I have to do some research first, but I see people Mountain biking there all the time.

Good luck and like I said, PM if you wish.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 11, 2012)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Try finding Motorcycle trails! That's even tougher! I am an active member of our local club (Berkshire Trail Riders - Offroad & Onroad Motorcycle Club) and we are the main care takers within the Tolland State Forest. We maintain all of the trails within the State Forest for all user groups (Horses, ORV's, Mountain Bikes, Hikers etc.). With no thanks or help to/from the state, DCR we go out and maintain these trails for all of 10-15 miles...
> 
> What we have done is become very active within our riding communities (near the TSF) and have gained access to a lot of private property. Many of these trails are just used for our events, but we have access on some properties for riding exclusively anytime we want as the State is not giving anything back to us besides the 10-15 miles we already have to maintain.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  will PM you.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

If Westfield is near where you'll be I'd shoot a PM to MR. evil.  He may be able to point you in the right direction.  Also check Crankfire (the website I linked to earlier), they have some tracks listed in that area.  For some reason I was thinking you were talking more west of there.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> If Westfield is near where you'll be I'd shoot a PM to MR. evil.  He may be able to point you in the right direction.  Also check Crankfire (the website I linked to earlier), they have some tracks listed in that area.  For some reason I was thinking you were talking more west of there.


 
Thanks.  im a good 45-60 minute drive west of there, in bizarro land.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

I just found this, which may be closer?

http://www.bikerag.com/images/MAPS/ma_beartown_review.htm


----------



## HowieT2 (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I just found this, which may be closer?
> 
> http://www.bikerag.com/images/MAPS/ma_beartown_review.htm



when I called the bike shop in great barrington they were less than enthusiastic about the trails there, saying they are all rutted up by ATV's, but it was the one place they did point me to.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

Glad I don't live around there I guess.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 11, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> when I called the bike shop in great barrington they were less than enthusiastic about the trails there, saying they are all rutted up by ATV's, but it was the one place they did point me to.



Because its an ORV allowed park. Going to happen... There are a lot of good trails in Beartown that aren't rutted up.


----------

